# CUDDEBACK TRAIL CAM CRAP?



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I was real close to upgrading my 35 mm cameras to Cuddeback. But I just got done reading several reviews on Cabelas. 

Holy smokes these cams look like crap:

1. Low batteries are losing all picts.
2. Memory cards are getting fried.
3. 4 to 8 feet sensor zones vs the advertised 50 feet.
4. very narrow detection band. 
5. Second time placements high failure rate.
6. Bears seem to love how they smell (one way to get around the baiting issue, eh?)
7. Poor tolerance of bad weather. 
8. Some of them just start shooting picts, even when face down on the couch. 

and on and on the bad reviews go.

Have you guys and gals found Cuddeback Crap?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't used one of those, but the Moultrie are pretty good. Over 150 days of battery life in the field. The disadvantage is they are big units using 6 D batteries. HCO will fit in you hand making it easy to pack in and less visible to 2 legged predators.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

www.chasingame.com

TONS of camera reviews and great forums to discuss various cameras. I'm not associated with them, just found it to be a very useful resource.

-DallanC


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

thanks DallanC for the link-up. They had little nice to say about Cuddeback. I ve concluded they occupy shelf space and provide for some target practice.

However, HCO company has come out with the Scout Gaurd 550, here is what Chasinggame.com had to say:

_Again it was said that when we would check a particular cam " I wish we had another 550 to stick side by side to double check this cam". Well it is going to happen; we are going to use a series of 550's to use as a standard against other cams. _


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

try the new bushnell trophy cam we use them at work they work well and can run for a year on AA batteries i have been impressed with them so far.

http://www.trailcampro.com/bushnelltrophycamreview.aspx


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

shootemup said:


> try the new bushnell trophy cam we use them at work they work well and can run for a year on AA batteries i have been impressed with them so far.
> 
> http://www.trailcampro.com/bushnelltrophycamreview.aspx


Good on ya! That is the conclusion I came too short of spending 500 to 700 on a Reconyx! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hopefully MM won't mind me advertising his own little contraption; sound like the only way to go to me, as soon as the money tree starts growing I will get some of my own: http://muleymadness.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6361


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Was thinking about getting a Cuddeback as well, but never looked at the reviews on Cabelas until now and the cheaper camera I have now has better reviews, still would like to get something better liking the Bushnell cameras.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

yeah, about Scout Guard 550; and the Reconyx seem to be about the best (reliability). 

If the wildlife researchers trust the Reconyx for Snow Leopard research, then I figure I can. 

yikes...big money though!!!


----------

